# which fish do you like the best to eat?



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking for the best fish and recipe to go with it......come on give it a shot....what do you like the best and how do you make it?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Mrs. Paul's fish sticks.

Place on cookie sheet, put into oven @ 350* for about 20 mins. Remove from oven and throw into trash can and ask X-wife to stop bring that crap home.

Fresh flounder Whole, remove head and clean, wipe down w/ olive oil, sprinkle w/ lemon pepper seasoning ,cover whole fish w/ lemon slices to protect skin and meat from overheating and drying out. Place under "Gas Flame" Broiler untill done (never really timed it, butthe skin starts to seperate from meat easy about the time it is ready).................Yum


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

redfish on a half shell

Fillet fish leaving scales and skin on.....season and put on a hot grill scale side down........when done the meat will slide off the skin.......mmmmmm good


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yellerfin tuna....fresh, raw, wasabi and soy.


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Fried Mullet!! Fried Mullet backbones too!!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (12/29/2008)*Yellerfin tuna....


Same here + bluefin. I like YFT with a homemade Pan Asian sauce.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

fresh fried mullet with some good ole hush puppies and a big glass of cold sweet tea...ummmm ummm ummm watch out!!!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Redfish on the halfshell definitely, but I gotta throw in some grilled Wahoo too!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Fried Flounder. Head Off, Gutted, Scaled, Criss crossed in 3/4" squares, Breaded, Deep Fried. Can't take it any longer. Going to get some flounder. MMMMM..:hungry


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

*COBIA!!!!!!!!!! NUFF SAID!!!*


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily) (Feb 3, 2008)

swordfish steaks marinated in susannes southern marinade and then grilled to perfection


----------



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Blue Gill........coat with mixture of cornmeal, salt, pepper and Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning....Boil in oil until they float.....UMMMMMM GOOD...:clap*


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

me and my wife like grouper nuggets. fresh grouper cut into small bite size pieces coat with secert coating i get from the duke. pan fry in peanut oil in a cast iron skillet just 2 or 3 minutes some hush puppies and it;s lunch! or amber jack on the grill is a close 2nd some blacken powder and bam! awesome!

scot


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (12/29/2008)*Yellerfin tuna....fresh, raw, wasabi and soy.


:withstupid..Or stuffed flounder..Caught a few 2 days ago and made this..It was Awesome!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Triple tail fillets broiled with a little mayo, parm. cheese, and scallions. :letsparty


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Downtime2 (12/29/2008)*Yellerfin tuna....fresh, raw, wasabi and soy.


That's also my favorite.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

1 1/2" Wahoo loin steaks, rubbed with olive oil, salt pepper and lime juice and seared hot as hell on an iron pan for about 1 minute per side. When they're crisped up squeeze over another lime and some soy sauce and eat.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (12/29/2008)*Yellerfin tuna....fresh, raw, wasabi and soy.


Ditto and Ling on the grill.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Snapper, fresh off the hook....filet into small slices, and eat!!! No matter what seasonoke

Blacken AJ by some ****-arses......MMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, sounds great can't wait to get my chance to try out some of these.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Any fresh fish, but my faorite is grouper or snapper, fillet and season with Cavender's greek seasoning. If you like it a little spicey then sprinkle with blackened seasoning..then spray with pam and grill on hot grill to sear seasonings. Pam keeps seasonings locked on fish. used to use butter but it is too greasy. Make you wanna slap yo mamma!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

> *Huntinman (12/29/2008)*Fried Mullet!! Fried Mullet backbones too!!!




Ditto on fresh mullet (fried correctly), and fried grouper. And a couple of baked crab cakes to go with that.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

This is great. Best to use fresh ingredients but you can use jared seasoning and is good to. Remember to double ingredients for more fish. I tried this on Snapper & Grouper and was good to. Best fish is Tuna, AJ, and Cobia. Broiled in oven and turned out pretty good but was better on the grill. I liked the taste of marinade better with 1/2 of orange juice instead of a 1/4. <H1>Grilled Yellowfin Tuna</H1>

<TABLE style="PADDING-LEFT: 8px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 8px" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=right border=0><TBODY><TR><TD style="PADDING-BOTTOM: 4px">







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=caption align=middle></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>2 pounds Florida Yellowfin Tuna
1/4 cup Florida Orange Juice
1/4 cup soy sauce
2 tablespoons catsup
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
1 tablespoon lemon or lime juice
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
1/2 teaspoon oregano
1/2 teaspoon pepper

Cut tuna into serving-size portions and place in a shallow baking dish, single layer. Combine remaining ingredients and pour over steaks; refrigerate 30 minutes, turning once. Remove fish from marinade. Heat marinade to boiling; remove from heat. Place fish on lightly-oiled, hinged-wire grills. Cook about 4 inches from moderately hot coals for 5-6 minutes. Turn, baste with marinade; cook 4-5 minutes longer or until steak reaches 140 degrees F internally. Discard marinade. Tuna should have a pink center. Yield: 6 servings.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Guys & Gals beg Downtime2 (Wade) for his Tuna dip recipe. It's a killer. My family begs me to make this for them. Best I've ever eat. It makes a huge bowl and it's gone by the end of my cookouts. Again thanks Wade.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

swordfish, tripletail, wahoo, yellowfin, scamp


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Here ya' go......



> *The LaJess II (1/13/2009)*Guys & Gals beg Downtime2 (Wade) for his Tuna dip recipe. It's a killer. My family begs me to make this for them. Best I've ever eat. It makes a huge bowl and it's gone by the end of my cookouts. Again thanks Wade.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic22958-51-1.aspx?Highlight=tuna+dip


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Fresh Cobia on the grill with salt/pepper/lemon, Wahoo with a dry rub of cayenne pepper and brown sugar, Hot & Sweet!


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

brim, fried, use cornmeal, add salt and pepper

can't beat it with a stick!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

deep fried flounder fingers!

Years ago, when there was electric power on ft pickens pier. We would plug in our clamp-on lights and the fry daddy at the same time. Once, as soon as it got dark we gigged, fileted and fingerfried a nice flounder.Bubba and I sat down with our backs to the cold north wind. We were sitting there enjoying the hot flounder fingers...When allof a sudden, the other half of the flounder starts flipp flopping on the cleaning table..!

PS..we rolled the fingers in corn meal and tony cachere's seasoning


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (1/13/2009)*Here ya' go......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TideFishin (Dec 9, 2007)

My personal preference is Wahoo, but Aj will do...

Brown some minced garlic in butter...dredge filets in butter and coat with Chef Pauls Blackened Redfish...sear on hot grill

Top with creamy lemon butter sauce. Recipe linked below...it is abit of pain to make but it goes perfectly to even out the blacken spice and is damn worth it. It has dropped panties everytime I have cooked it for a girl and most say it's the best fish they have eaten.

Oh yeah...for a side coat some asparagus in olive oil, lemon juice, garlice powder ands&p and grill. Sauce goes great on top of that too.

Sauce Recipe...

http://www.emerils.com/recipe/666/Lemon-Butter-Sauce


----------



## coldslaker (Aug 12, 2008)

Can't beat triggers.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

Trigger fish sure is good!!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Toss up between fried clams and sautéed Bay Scallops.:hungry:hungry:hungry


----------



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

small yellerfin, pulled over the gunnel @ daybreak. fileted and seasoned- then thrown on the mini grill in rod holder. 1 minute per side. tough to beat after no nourishment sans red bull for the previous night of fishing!!!


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Triggerfishstraight from the cleaning tableto the fryer!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

wahoo by far, then pompano


----------

